# Extraterrestre nativo ¿terrícola?



## Ballenero

Hola ¿qué tal?
Mi pregunta es sencilla,
supongamos que llegan a la Tierra un grupo de extraterrestres, su intención es quedarse a vivir con nosotros.
Hablan perfectamente español aunque con un raro acento extranjero.
Ellos se llaman a sí mismos: colonos.
Después de un tiempo, resulta que tienen un hijo (nadie sabe cómo funciona su reproducción y por no parecer grosero, nadie hace preguntas).
Entonces, este extraterrestre nativo
¿Sería terrícola?

Gracias. 🖖


----------



## Saúl Ortega

sí.


----------



## Rocko!

Claro que sí. Terrícolas descendientes de extraterrestres.
Después de establecido esto podrían perdurar por milenios los sentimientos de que son extraterrestres en realidad o de que ya no tienen ninguna relación con su planeta original y que ni al caso la relación, todo depende de los sentimientos individuales y de grupo, las creencias y los lavados de cerebro.


----------



## elprofe

Entiendo que no buscas una respuesta científica, sino nuestra opinión de si lo consideraríamos terrícola o no. Para mí, sí, sería un terrícola


----------



## Lamarimba

Ballenero said:


> Hablan perfectamente español aunque con un raro acento extranjero.


Quizá sean argentinos.


----------



## Ballenero

Rocko! said:


> Claro que sí. Terrícolas descendientes de extraterrestres.
> Después de establecido esto podría perdurar por milenios los sentimientos de que son extraterrestres en realidad o de que ya no tienen ninguna relación con su planeta original y que ni al caso la relación, todo depende de los sentimientos individuales y de grupo, las creencias y los lavados de cerebro.


¡Ah ya!
Si ocurriera en Estadosunidos serían considerados ganímedo-terrícolas o algo así; nunca terrícolas a secas.



Lamarimba said:


> Quizá sean argentinos.


Creo que no dominan el voseo.


----------



## Penyafort

Terrícola, propiamente, serían los tres, dado que los tres son habitantes de la tierra.

Pero dos de ellos, los progenitores, son extraterrestres o alienígenas, es decir, nacidos en lugar ajeno a Tierra, mientras que el nacido en nuestro planeta es, a diferencia de sus padres, terrestre y terrígeno.

Si el país de la Tierra que le vio nacer fuera España, entonces sería considerado español, puesto que, por el criterio de _ius soli_, para evitar la apatridia, el nacido en España de padres extranjeros adquiere la nacionalidad española de origen si las legislaciones de los países de sus progenitores no le otorgan ninguna nacionalidad, si son apátridas o si su filiación no se conoce. Lo interesante sería ver qué ocurriría si los progenitores alegaran que la nacionalidad de su hijo es la de un país de su planeta de origen, ya que quizá eso choque con la legislación vigente si dicha nacionalidad no es reconocida, y no creo que España cuente por el momento con relaciones diplomáticas de tan largo alcance.


----------



## lagartija68

Lamarimba said:


> Quizá sean argentinos.


----------



## jilar

Interesante consulta.

Vamos a ponernos rigurosos.


Penyafort said:


> Terrícola, propiamente, serían los tres, dado que los tres son habitantes de la tierra


A priori sí, eso parece.
Pero solo si consideramos habitante en su primera acepción (un simple: que habita). Los monos, los leones, los peces... son habitantes de nuestro planeta según esta acepción, porque simplemente habitan en él, igual que nosotros los humanos.

Pero si nos fijamos en la segunda:
Cada una de las *personas* que constituyen la población de un barrio, ciudad, provincia o nación.

Incluso sin tener en cuenta que menciona la población de 4 conceptos. Nada sobre un planeta. 


Porque ¿consideraríamos a esos extraterrestres como personas?
No creo.
A menos que su aspecto sea igual que el nuestro y a simple vista no viéramos que estamos ante un ser diferente (por mucho que hable nuestra lengua).

Si se parecen más a unos gusanos, o a unos calamares ... seguro que no los consideramos personas.


----------



## Calambur

Ballenero said:


> Hablan perfectamente español aunque con un raro acento extranjero.





Lamarimba said:


> Quizá sean argentinos.





lagartija68 said:


>


Pero, mi estimado vecino @lagartija68... ¡Me extraña que piques! A nosotros no nos incumbe: nosotros hablamos *castellano*.

Así que _nolens volens _-y no le comento al personal la versión argentina para no ser grosera-.
Pero, a los caídos del catre, les informo que nuestras "traducciones" son del tipo:
_"Alea jacta est" = "La jalea está hecha" _(así que ya pueden ir sospechando cómo traducimos _nolens volens_).

Saludos._


----------



## lagartija68

Leyó: "supongamos que llegan a la Tierra" y entendió: "supongamos que llegan a España".


----------



## Rocko!

Lo más probable dentro de lo hipotético del asunto es que hicieran colonias en varios países y hablaríamos de “extraterrestres españoles”, “extraterrestres alemanes”, “extraterrestres gringos”, etc. Y con el tiempo habría extraterrestres monolingües, a menos que se aíslen como los menonitas y les convenga saber dos idiomas.
Los que fueran diferentes a los menonitas y solamente hablaran español/castellano, ¿por qué habrían de hablarlo mejor o peor que los españoles, especialmente si viven en España? Y me refiero a la parte gramatical y de la sintaxis.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En latín,_* incola -ae*_ (de donde supongo que viene el sufijo) significa "habitante".


----------



## Calambur

Penyafort said:


> *terrestre *y terrígeno.


*terrestre*, diría yo... 

*terrígeno *me recuerda a los hombres de José Luis Cuerda:






Saludos._


----------



## Trastolillo

Ballenero said:


> Hola ¿qué tal?
> Mi pregunta es sencilla,
> supongamos que llegan a la Tierra un grupo de extraterrestres, su intención es quedarse a vivir con nosotros.
> Hablan perfectamente español aunque con un raro acento extranjero.
> Ellos se llaman a sí mismos: colonos.
> Después de un tiempo, resulta que tienen un hijo (nadie sabe cómo funciona su reproducción y por no parecer grosero, nadie hace preguntas).
> Entonces, este extraterrestre nativo
> ¿Sería terrícola?
> 
> Gracias. 🖖


 
Hola.

Emigrantes extraterrestres, siempre y cuando las autoridades incompetentes se lo permitan.

Ver *Alien Nation,*

Saludos.


----------



## Penyafort

jilar said:


> Interesante consulta.
> 
> Vamos a ponernos rigurosos.
> 
> A priori sí, eso parece.
> Pero solo si consideramos habitante en su primera acepción (un simple: que habita). Los monos, los leones, los peces... son habitantes de nuestro planeta según esta acepción, porque simplemente habitan en él, igual que nosotros los humanos.
> 
> Pero si nos fijamos en la segunda:
> Cada una de las *personas* que constituyen la población de un barrio, ciudad, provincia o nación.
> 
> Incluso sin tener en cuenta que menciona la población de 4 conceptos. Nada sobre un planeta.
> 
> 
> Porque ¿consideraríamos a esos extraterrestres como personas?
> No creo.
> A menos que su aspecto sea igual que el nuestro y a simple vista no viéramos que estamos ante un ser diferente (por mucho que hable nuestra lengua).
> 
> Si se parecen más a unos gusanos, o a unos calamares ... seguro que no los consideramos personas.



Por las mismas rigurosas razones, es decir, acudiendo también al DRAE:

- si consideramos persona en su primera acepción, individuo de la especie humana, es obvio que la respuesta sería no;

- si tenemos en cuenta la sexta acepción de la palabra, "sujeto de derecho", entonces, ¿por qué no? De hecho, por esta acepción, el resto de animales -no sólo nosotros- también podrían ser considerados personas; es lo que al menos a menudo se intenta con nuestros compañeros homínidos (gorilas, chimpancés, orangutanes y bonobos), de los cuales no nos separan muchos genes. Digo yo que alguien de ascendencia alienígena, sea cual fuere su apariencia, no estaría más alejada que un homínido en inteligencia si puede llegar a integrarse en nuestra sociedad.

Y por cierto, que no creo yo que tarde en haber legislación al respecto, porque no hace falta pensar en apariencias no humanas para los extraterrestres/alienígenas. El primer niño que nazca en el espacio, en la luna o en Marte, aunque le dieren la nacionalidad de los padres, será igualmente extraterrestre y alienígena por nacimiento.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> no creo que España cuente por el momento con relaciones diplomáticas de tan largo alcance.


Bueno, las tiene con el Vaticano...


Calambur said:


> Pero, mi estimado vecino @lagartija68... ¡Me extraña que piques! A nosotros no nos incumbe: nosotros hablamos *castellano*.


Si hay alguien aquí que hable castellano, es un servidor.


Ballenero said:


> su intención es quedarse a vivir con nosotros.


¿Se lo permitirán las autoridades competentes?


Ballenero said:


> extraterrestre nativo


Si es nativo de la Tierra, ya no es extraterrestre.


Ballenero said:


> ¿Sería terrícola?


Evidentemente.


----------



## Trastolillo

Hola.

_Si es nativo de la Tierra, ya no es extraterrestre._

Si nos referimos al que haya nacido en suelo terrícola, _hijo de de emigrantes extraterrestres, _eso si no les destripan primero para ver cómo son por dentro, porque como somos así de brutos, inteligentes y llenos de humanidad...

Saludos.


----------



## Artifacs

Desde un prisma filogénico, no sería terrícola a menos que encajara en un clado análogo a alguno existente en la Tierra, cosa que dudo.

Supongo que su Reino sería Animal, pero habría que investigar su Dominio, Filia, Clase, Orden, Familia, Género y Especie.

¿Esos alienígenas son animales con simetría bilateral? ¿Sus células son eucariotas con mitocondrias o cloroplastos de herencia bacteriana (endosimbiosis)?


----------



## Circunflejo

Artifacs said:


> Supongo que su Reino sería Animal


Su reino no es de este mundo, pero una vez en este mundo, ya lo clasificarían como les saliese de las narices.


----------



## Rocko!

La posibilidad de que los hijos de estos seres se conviertan en terrícolas dependería también del número de “emigrantes” y del tipo de armas que traigan consigo. No ha sucedido con extraterrestres pero ya ha sucedido entre humanos.


----------



## Agró

Circunflejo said:


> Su reino no es de este mundo, pero una vez en este mundo, ya lo clasificarían como les saliese de las narices.


O de los güevos, porque podrían ser ovíparos perfectamente.


----------



## Lurrezko

Rocko! said:


> La posibilidad de que los hijos de estos seres se conviertan en terrícolas dependería también del número de “emigrantes” y del tipo de armas que traigan consigo. No ha sucedido con extraterrestres pero ya ha sucedido entre humanos.


Que también hablaban español, precisamente.

Un saludo


----------



## Circunflejo

Agró said:


> podrían ser ovíparos perfectamente.


¿Parientes de los ornitorrincos? ¡Manda huevos!


----------



## Rocko!

Lurrezko said:


> Que también hablaban español, precisamente.


Cierto, se me escapó ese detalle dado por Ballenero. Vendrían derechito a España, y si no sesean posiblemente el traidor humano es de la madre patria. Pero si sesean, habrá que analizarles la garganta, no echen culpas nada más porque sí 

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Circunflejo said:


> ¿Parientes de los ornitorrincos? ¡Manda huevos!


Enseguida los mando. Dame un momento.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Vendrían derechito a España


Marcianos ya hay más de mil. Marcianas, también más de mil... Todos ellos 100% terrícolas.


----------



## Artifacs

Circunflejo said:


> Su reino no es de este mundo, pero una vez en este mundo, ya lo clasificarían como les saliese de las narices.


Supongo que lo clasificarían como una especie viva del Reino Animal, no Vegetal ni como les saliese de las narices. Que no sea de este mundo no significa que no comparta bioquímica clasificable. 

Con lo que mola este tema en la ciencia ficción.


----------



## Rocko!

Circunflejo said:


> Marcianos ya hay más de mil. Marcianas, también más de mil... Todos ellos 100% terrícolas.


Pensé que se decía “murcianos”. Lo de que llegarían a España es por lo simbólico de derrotar a un rey. Eso le hicieron a Moctezuma. Para algo aprenderían el idioma español, no creo que les interese el presidente mexicano.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rocko! said:


> Pensé que se decía “murcianos”.


De esos hay más de millón y medio si contamos a los de la provincia.


----------



## Circunflejo

Artifacs said:


> Supongo que lo clasificarían como una especie viva del Reino Animal, no Vegetal ni como les saliese de las narices.


Podrían ser un reino en sí mismos...


----------



## Artifacs

Circunflejo said:


> Podrían ser un reino en sí mismos...


A ver si Ballenero nos saca de dudas.


----------



## jilar

Circunflejo said:


> Podrían ser un reino en sí mismos...


Lo más seguro.
Sobre todo si no compartiesen un origen común con los seres vivos de la Tierra.

Vamos, que biológicamente serían algo, o podrían serlo, que actualmente desconocemos y por tanto no podemos clasificar de ningún tipo.

Tenemos que ser conscientes de que si hay vida en otro planeta, esa vida debe estar adaptada a ese medio, a ese planeta.
Si allí no hay oxígeno suficiente, olvidémonos de que respiren como los seres de aquí. Lo mismo podríamos decir para el resto de elementos principales en los seres terrestres: C, H y N.


----------



## Lurrezko

Total, que no sabemos cómo respiran ni —aún peor— cómo copulan. Pero hablan español. Y no me extrañaría que fueran leístas.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Y no me extrañaría que fueran leístas.


Y lolailos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Y lolailos.


Llevarnos ante vuestro jefe, le queremos ver.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Llevarnos ante vuestro jefe, le queremos ver.


Me vi a ve er furbol, que esto no hay quien lo entienda.


----------



## Ballenero

¡Uf! ¡Qué divertido!
La verdad es que abrí el hilo un poco como entretenimiento para el fin de semana y después de la primera respuesta, no tenía muchas esperanzas de que la cosa llegara más lejos pero ahora estoy encantado con la participación.
Gracias.

Planteé que hablaran español para darle al tema una visión distinta a la que es habitual, la de Hollywood y tal, aunque más tarde pensé que para crear la analogía con aquellos acontecimientos de la historia de la humanidad (la conquista de América por españoles y portugueses o la de la península ibérica por los romanos) hubiera sido mejor que ellos hablaran un idioma que nosotros nos veríamos obligados a tomar.

El tema da para mucho, ya sea medio en broma o en serio, y quiero destacar estos aportes.


Penyafort said:


> El primer niño que nazca en el espacio, en la luna o en Marte, aunque le dieren la nacionalidad de los padres, será igualmente extraterrestre y alienígena por nacimiento.


Muy interesante, esto es probable que ocurra en algún momento de los próximos cien años.


Rocko! said:


> del tipo de armas que traigan consigo. No ha sucedido con extraterrestres pero ya ha sucedido entre humanos.


Así es.
Stephen Hopkins ya advirtió que eso que se hace cada cierto tiempo de enviar mensajes al espacio para avisar de nuestra presencia a otros seres inteligentes que habiten en algún lugar del universo podía no ser una buena idea, ya que si fueran capaces de viajar a través de las galaxias, su tecnología sería tan avanzada que nos colocaría a los terrícolas en una situación de absoluta indefensión.
Aunque por otro lado, ese superdesarrollo podría ir acompañado de una ética mejor que la del ser humano.
Es difícil superar al hombre en cuanto a maldad.


Calambur said:


> "Alea jacta est" = "La jalea está hecha"


Muy bueno.


----------



## jilar

Si tuviera este aspecto





Yo no lo quiero de vecino por mucho que hable mi idioma, por si acaso.  

Hecha la broma y ahora hablando en serio, creo que la mayoría cuando habla de terrícolas tiene en mente a los humanos. De este modo seguramente se buscaría otro término para así diferenciarlo. Por no ser humano, sin más.

Lo dicho, lo más seguro es que se eligiera un concepto propio (diferente a terrícola) y este uso sería el que luego reflejaría cualquier diccionario para referirse a ese ser.


----------



## Penyafort

^ De tener ese aspecto, dudo mucho que se le diera nacionalidad alguna. 


Para una identificación terrícola, la sociedad precisa de un aspecto humanoide, cuando menos mamífero. 

Luego ya la cosa variaría según el país. En España, se le pediría dominio del idioma, responder a preguntas del test de españolidad como qué se celebra el 6 de enero y quién es Rafa Nadal, y luego posar para la foto del DNI tal que así:



​A partir de ahí, probablemente se ganara la vida con lo que cobrase en entrevistas y telebasura varia.


----------



## jilar

No lo recuerdo bien, pero juraría que a Alf ni en la serie ni la gente lo llamaron terrícola alguna vez. Y eso que vivía con una familia americana, es decir, habitaba el planeta Tierra.


----------



## Artifacs

Alf sería un "inmigrante" ilegal en EE.UU, por eso la familia lo mantenía en secreto, digo yo. 

Ahora bien, los bicharracos de la peli _Prometheus_ (saga Alien) esos gigantes que no iban nunca a la playa y que llamaban "ingenieros", tampoco serían terrícolas, ¿no? (Aunque, según la trama, nos crearon ellos.)


----------

